# This Is The Reason Why Some People Crop Their Dogs Ears



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Zorro 21 weeks


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

hhaha!! oh common! Look at all that character!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

They look good to me I got to show you Lola's lord her's are all kind of crazy LOL and Bogart's here is one of him when he was younger when he get's excited his do that too I love it!!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

dude, at 4 months they go all kinda crazy! he looks awesome!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwww those ears rock!!! I love crazy flop ears  the bigger (or taller) the better! apparently when they are teething it effects the ears. Who knows, lol.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I love those ears lol. Gives character.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

I personally love crazy ears.
O'Malley just so happens to have rosebud ears.
I wish they were crazy


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

bahahahah OMG those are hilarious, although if they kept the ears it would give you a daily laugh that in itself is priceless lol


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't mind crazy ears... tho I hate my girls funky drop ears. Are his feet ok, tho?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I like his ears!


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

DUDE! Zorro is so big since last time i saw pics of him. yeah the ears are funny :woof:


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

You guys are too funny!! Lol thanks for the compliments on his crazy ears!! ...maybeeee I let him go ol' natural with em...maybe lol



redog said:


> dude, at 4 months they go all kinda crazy! he looks awesome!!


Thanks for the info. The only dog I've had with ears passed 4mnths was an EB. All my other dogs have been cropped. So this crazy ear thing is kinda new to me.



HappyPuppy said:


> I don't mind crazy ears... tho I hate my girls funky drop ears. Are his feet ok, tho?


His front feet are jacked up right now too! Lol got an easty westy thing going on. This dog has had the weirdest growth spurts.



APBT4LYFE said:


> DUDE! Zorro is so big since last time i saw pics of him. yeah the ears are funny :woof:


Thanks man! He is weighing 35lbs right now.


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree, his ears are awesome!!!!!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Hahaha, those ears are GREAT! I would keep 'em just to have a giggle every day!


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Mine pup ears did all kind of crazy things now they look fine.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

LOVE the ears. We have a UKC CH with bat ears. Love 'em natural.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you guys for the nice comments on his crazy ears! Lol



jsgixxer said:


> Mine pup ears did all kind of crazy things now they look fine.


 this will be a learning curve on "natural ears" for me lol



shadowwolf said:


> LOVE the ears. We have a UKC CH with bat ears. Love 'em natural.


I was shocked when I read your post. I always thought that the judges won't even consider a dog with anything less than rose ears or crop. I would love to see pics of your Bat eared Champ!!


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Another crazy ear person here. Just love them!


----------



## wuvsbulldogs (Nov 5, 2011)

I think every one has their on choose


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Haaa ears are cute !


----------

